# Kubuntu/XP dual-boot advice needed!!



## naebeth (Jun 4, 2007)

A friend reccomened me to try the Ubuntu version of Linux and after looking at it and the other three (Kubuntu, Xubuntu and Edubuntu) i decided to opt for Kubuntu. I want to try out the operating system without damaging my XP installation, preferably without having to buy another HDD so i've been looking at DOS based HDD Partition Managing software and have selected Ranish Partition Manager found here but can't use it untill i have an internal floppy drive (my PC won't let me boot from my USB drive) so i decided to ask for some help on dual-booting drive partitioning seeing as i have some time to kill before i can do anything. I am new to the idea of HDD partitioning and untill about a year ago i had never heard of it, and i have never dual-booted anything before so tips on either subject will be much appreciated. many thanks in advance,

Naebeth


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

If you just want to "try" Kubuntu you would, at first, be better off with a Live-CD. This will leave your Hard Disk entirely untouched.

If you Google "ubuntu dual boot"(rather than kubuntu) you will find several sites with advice.

I use Kubuntu. It is certainly much easier with two Hard Drives - Windows on one, Linux on the other.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Ubuntu family Live CDs are all installable but can run perfectly as Live CD too.

So use Kubunu´s cfdisk program. In terminal the command is

```
sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
```
 etc for device sda.

Don´t use a partitioning tools outside Linux because any Live CD with have fdisk, cfdisk and sfdisk, the last being favoured by Red Hat as a substitute to cfdisk.


----------



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

If you want to try Kubuntu go to WUBI  It does not require you to modify the partitions of your PC, Just run the installer, no need to burn a CD.

I've been running it for a couple of weeks with no problem. :up: :up:


----------



## naebeth (Jun 4, 2007)

bkdc said:


> If you want to try Kubuntu go to WUBI  It does not require you to modify the partitions of your PC, Just run the installer, no need to burn a CD.
> 
> I've been running it for a couple of weeks with no problem. :up: :up:


i have the newest version of that! but neither Kubuntu, Xubuntu or Ubuntu worked and i didn't try the option for UbuntuStudio 'cos i didn't know what it was. so i downloaded the Kubuntu ISO just to find out it was the same version Wubi used, so i had to download the desktop one as well!! and then i found out the program i downloaded to burn the ISOs wouldn't support making ISOs over 300MB untill i bought the propper version; so i ended up getting the official Ubuntu and Kubuntu Live CDs which i have now tested (i didn't have them when i wrote the main thread) and cannot decide which to use as they both have good things missing from the other one. thanks for the advice though.


----------



## fenderfreek (Mar 14, 2006)

If there's anything "missing" that you want in one or the other, you can install it with the package manager. Kubuntu just gives you KDE apps, and Ubuntu gives you Gnome ones by default. Once it's installed you can install apps that use either Window Manager. 

Install from the CD that gives you the interface you like, and the programs can be added.

As for CD burning, there's no need to spend money for a good utility - search for CD Burner XP Pro. It's free, and does 99% of what any commercial product will do.


----------



## naebeth (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks dude, i didn't know 'bout that program thingy. and i'm just downloading the CD burner XP pro while i type this . don't suppose you could help on the drive partitioning issue i have could you?


----------



## Masamune (Aug 27, 2004)

GPartEd. You're welcome  .

This is an Ubuntu based partitioning tool that boots from a CD. Restart -> Insert CD before booting to Windows -> Use the tool to resize partitions, make new partitions etc. I've used this on no less than 20 different computers and all worked perfectly.

*NOTE*

Before using any partition manager that resizes partitions, make sure to defragment your HD to get as much data out of the free space as possible. If you don't, files WILL be lost.

[/note]


----------



## NinerSevenTango (Jun 13, 2007)

If you choose the install option from the live CD, it will install grub for you, which makes your system dual boot. 

There's a readme at the Ubuntu site.

--97T--


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

So you don't have to go searching (I had Ubuntu and XP with GRUB):
http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing
http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/


----------



## naebeth (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks for the advice!!! do you have to have a free partition before using this "grub" program to dual-boot?


----------



## GeekGawd (Apr 9, 2003)

One can even try a virtualization tool, right? Something like VMWare but a free version. Microsoft's VirtualPC or VirtualBox. I have tried VirtualPC, works fine. Am yet to try VirtualBox (has got decent reviews, tho).
Basically, you can load the ISO (image) from within VirtualBox/VirtualPC and install the OS. This entire process is stored in a single file (.VHD or whatever the app uses). So all you need is free space to store the installation.
You do not need restart to get to the other OS, you can just switch between the two easily (since VirtualPC is a window like any other app) and even set up your Internet connection through it.
It is recommended, though, that you need to have some juice...like 1GB RAM (at least).
Here are some screenshots that you can take a look at: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Screenshots

_(Incidentally, I have posted a thread on some installation trouble with VirtualBox.  but it's something to do with the distro type.)_


----------



## naebeth (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks for the advice about that. i've tried Microsoft's VirtualPC before and had problems with it, can't remember what now though. i'll post whether or not VirtualBox works.


----------



## low man (Jun 19, 2007)

Virtual PC wont work best for ubuntu(any version) when i tried (with xubuntu) it all goes flaky and deinterlaced.

When i start to use dual boot, i make another partition on my HD, just 5GB for a starter in ext3 partition and around 1GB(1024MB) swap partition.

Install the xubuntu (it will install the GRUB loader) and voila, it's dual boot already!


----------



## GeekGawd (Apr 9, 2003)

oh. both of you had problems with virtual pc. hmm..wonder how virtualbox works out for you, _naebeth_. (I) just find it a whole lot more convenient to work on a Virtual installation. Especially when one has to share the computers with Windows users.


----------



## low man (Jun 19, 2007)

Hehehe. I don't see the problem sharing my hard drives with other OS, as linux can see the files and folders in windows as well as reading/writing them.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Has the OP still got a booting problem?


----------



## naebeth (Jun 4, 2007)

do i need to already have a free partition for GRUB, or does it make its own or what? thanks for all the help so far guys, i didn't think i'd get this many replies!!


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

You'll have the option to partition as a part of the install.

I suppose it can't hurt, though.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

You don't need a free partition for Grub.

Grub can live in any partition it recognises. That includes fat, Ext2/s, Reiserfs etc.

The normal partition Grub does not support is NTFS and so one cannot have it inide Win2k or XP but Grub can boot them from the outside. I understand the author of Grub4Dos has also provide a version of Grub for Windows too but I haven't tried it.

If you have installed Grub in any partition that Grub can read, say it is the 2nd partition of the 1st disk or (hd0,1) then in a Grub shell you can setup up Grub in the MBR by commands

```
root (hd0,1)
setup (hd0)
```
Grub counts from zero. A Grub shell is available in any Live CD that has Grub. You activate it in the terminal mode by command

```
grub
```
In the Howto for 145 system link of my signature I describe how one can host Grub in a data-only partition. The same method can be applied to any partition too.

In general when a Linux installer installs Grub all the Grub files will be in a partition ready for use. Grub files are always stored in /boot/grub directory of the installed Linux.


----------



## GeekGawd (Apr 9, 2003)

@ low man - Yea, linux mounts the Windows partitions too. What i meant was, while i work on SuSE (for example) and if my wife says, "I want to check my mail!"...I don't want to restart or explain why the interface looks different or convince her with "you don't need to know anything extra, it is the same thing..."
I just minimize VirtualBox and say, "Go ahead, Dahlin'." 

@naebeth - I suggest you defragment your Windows partitions before installing a Linux distribution. Just to improve hard drive performance. (data will be placed contiguously across your partitions.)
Plus, do some googling for installation of the distribution you are going to use. Someone might have posted screenshots/tips.


----------



## naebeth (Jun 4, 2007)

virtual box didn't work very well
it said it could let Linux use my wireless adapter no matter what brand (something to do with windows running while the virtual PC is i think it told me)
but it didn't
nor did it work when i plugged the cable in to my PC

am just gona use GRUB to make a new partition and install it properly
it is an option on the install, yes?

and what shall i do about my wireless adapter?


----------



## GeekGawd (Apr 9, 2003)

naebeth said:


> am just gona use GRUB to make a new partition and install it properly
> it is an option on the install, yes?


Yes, you can use Grub to create a new partition and continue installing your distro.
Am not very sure about your Belkin wireless USB but i came across this link. hope it helps.
http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=449166

Oh yea and this link too: http://madwifi.org/


----------



## naebeth (Jun 4, 2007)

i don't that the HowTo guide works, but as i'm not able to use the internet through Linux i don't spend much time on the virtual install of it so all the coding and command lines confuse me 
 

sorry for being so awkward guys, and thanks for your patience and advice


----------

